
Show HN: I just made my first JavaScript library - antrion
https://www.npmjs.com/package/typecheckjs
======
antrion
When me and my friends were participating in a contest, half of the program's
chrashes were because of wrongly passing arguments to another function.
Reversing their order for example. I know, that's just plain stupid, but it
has happend multiple times ;)

So I set out to make a library that makes type checking just a little bit
easier. I hope that next time we take part in that competition, this will save
us some time

What do you think of it?

~~~
brudgers
From a community building standpoint, a more extensive explanation such as a
multi-paragraph readme would be helpful. A link to a repository such as Github
would also allow people to read the code without downloading it.

It is probably more work to share something because other people need
information that lives inside the programmer's head.

Good luck.

~~~
antrion
Brudgers, I took your advice to heart: I have opened a Github repo and made a
readme file.

Thank you for your constructive comment!

